# Kinetica Oat Gain Review



## GDobo (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks to www.MuscleSupermarket.com and www.Kineticasports.com for the samples.

Firstly after looking through the ingredients i noticed it contained virgin coconut oil, i havent seen this in a weight gainer. Virgin coocnut oil contains alot of medium chain triglycerides, this means its absorbed quicker by your body and is more readily available than longer chains. I liked the nutritional conents of this certain protein as it contained a good list of vitamins to aid digestion, also a decen protein content. Another thing i liked about it is it isn't packed with too many calories, it didnt leave me feeling bloated or unable to eat afterwards, a problem ive found with alot of weight gainers. It also contained 3g of Taurine and L-Glutamine, a nice addition for any athlete, always nice to get amino acids in your shakes throughout the day.

Mixability- It mixed very well, i used the recomended amount of water. It didnt take much mixing and was lump free, it didnt have a grainy texture like alot of oat and grain based products can have.

Texture- It was very smooth velvety textureand was easy to drink. It was thick enough to enjoy as a milkshake but if needed could have easily been necked down.

Taste- The taste was great! Im not to keen on raspberry and was scepticle but they really have nailed it, tasted like a raspberry yoghurt you'd buy.

I'd definitely recomend this product to everyone base on this review. However there are a couple reasons i wouldnt buy it. One being the price, it can be quite expensive, although i had a look around and found it for a reasonable price. The second being there are some similar products that are argubly better, USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic being the main one, RRP is cheaper and the nutritional values seem to be alot better including things such as creatine and a small test boosting stack. However some people would be turnt of by this in wich case Kinetica would be my next suggestion.


----------

